# 2012 F250 6.7L Powerstroke



## GO WEST

Hey everyone. I am looking at a new 2012 F250 XL long bed crew cab. It is a 4x4 and has vinyl seats. I think I can deal the seats but I wish it had cruise control; any way that can be added aftermarket? Also the rear axle ratio is 3.31 which doesn't jive with what I thought was a towing gear (3.73). My F150 03 5.4L did okay with a 3.55 and I imagine the 3.31 with 3/4 ton and diesel is "no worries" for towing what I currently have. But what about if i upsize or buy a 5th wheel? Why 3.31? Something to do with the 4x4? Would it get me better mileage unloaded (not towing) It has an MSRP of almost $46K but they have it for sale for $35,700. Work truck roll up windows etc, but it has the guts to do what I want, has AC in HOT Texas. Your comments appreciated.


----------



## Todd&Regan

I don't have super duty diesel, will get one when I can afford one a few years down the road, but I've done quite a bit of research into them. The 3.31 gear ratio is standard on SRW super duties, 3.55 is an option. 3.73 and 4.3 is only available on DRW. The max fifth wheel tow rating for a 6.7 diesel 3.31 and 3.55 gear ratio, crew cab 4x4 is 15,900 lbs. You'd have to buy a large fifth wheel to even come close to that weight rating. Hopefully a 6.7L diesel super duty owner will share with you their real world experience. On a side note, I've looked at various forums and seen mainly very positive reviews of Ford's 6.7L diesel.


----------



## hoodscoop

GO WEST said:


> Hey everyone. I am looking at a new 2012 F250 XL long bed crew cab. It is a 4x4 and has vinyl seats. I think I can deal the seats but I wish it had cruise control; any way that can be added aftermarkepount? Also the rear axle ratio is 3.31 which doesn't jive with what I thought was a towing gear (3.73). My F150 03 5.4L did okay with a 3.55 and I imagine the 3.31 with 3/4 ton and diesel is "no worries" for towing what I currently have. But what about if i upsize or buy a 5th wheel? Why 3.31? Something to do with the 4x4? Would it get me better mileage unloaded (not towing) It has an MSRP of almost $46K but they have it for sale for $35,700. Work truck roll up windows etc, but it has the guts to do what I want, has AC in HOT Texas. Your comments appreciated.


My 2011 F250 6.7 has 3:55 gears and pulls like a tank. The only suggestion I have is that you will likely need additional support at the rear springs for a heavy 5th wheel. My 35 footer, at 11K pounds loaded, was too much for the 3/4 ton truck. I added an additional leaf spring and air bags. It is now perfect.


----------



## W5CI

Dont forget that you will have to use the Hippy Juice in the Ford.


----------



## Dave-Gray

According to the Ford chart I read the max tow rating for the conventional trailer is 14,000# and for the 5th wheel is 15,200#. The GCWR is 23,500 #. The other thing you need to be careful about is not overloading the rear axle on a SRW model. As for the 3.31 axle, I suspect it may struggle a bit in the mountains and may be little slow going uphill. Maybe someone on this forum with the truck you describe can provide better feedback. You shouldn't have any problem installing an aftermarket cruise control. For more information on load ratings and towing safety, visit Fifth Wheel St.


----------



## raynardo

I have a 2012 F-250 crew cab 4x4 diesel and I tow a travel trailer an Outback 26RKS with these add-ons: 2 - 6v batteries, a single panel solar system, an HD fully automatic satellite system and a 4300 watt generator on a 36" welded-on rear bumper extension. I haven't weighed it since I've had all these upgrades, but I'm guessing fully loaded with water I'm approaching 10,000 lbs.

The truck doesn't even breathe hard going uphill, against the wind, on a warm day. I just put it in cruise control at 57mph (the speed limit in CA for trailers is 55mph) and the only thing that slows me down is traffic and gnarly curves.

In the 6600 miles I've owned the truck, I've averaged 12.42 mpg, almost all of it towing, accurately figured on an Excel spreadsheet.

Diesel is the way to go.


----------



## hoodscoop

Even with the 3:31 axle ratio, the 6.7 won't even breathe heavy going up a 90 degree vertical mountain! I have pushed mine to the limit and it doesn't hesitate. GO 6.7!!!!!

The only thing you need to watch is the trucks GVW. Mine is 10K and with a 2,000 lb king pin, it gets you there quickly.


----------



## Zman

I have a 2012 F350 6.7L 4x4 Lariat Ultimate FX4, Chrome package, leather seats, Nav, SRW, CC, LB, 20" wheels, 11.5K GVWR, 3.55 ELA.
My fiver loaded clocks in around 10K lbs. My previous was 2006 F350 and pulling up steep hills (6-8% grade) would put a strain 
where it couldn't hold 55mph. On long steep mountain passes I'd be down to 45.

The 6.7L doesn't even feel the weight. I can put it on cruise control at 65mph and it holds going up steep hills (6%) with no problem.
It's easy to forget its back there. 65-70 down flat highway with the fiver and only hitting 1700 RPM. Steepest grade I've towed so 
far was 14% with no issues. The tow/haul mode works great for steep downgrades but takes some practice on learning. The 6.7L is a
beast, a diesel turbo on steroids.

The F250 6.7L you're looking at has 18" wheels which 3.31 ratio is the standard. 3.55 only comes with 20" wheels. 
Regardless, you'll have no trouble towing a large fiver and you'll get better mpg than me. However, for a fiver the F250 has weak
springs which is one of the reasons I went with the F350. Still not as strong as my '06 but definitely does not sag as much as the F250.

I don't pay much attention to fuel mileage other than handing out benjamins but on a 550 mile trip back to home I averaged 14 mpg
towing my fiver, with speed between 60-65mph, mostly flat all the way.


----------

